# Simulación en Proteus de amplificador con 3 transistores ?



## ZenerLight (Abr 24, 2005)

Hola amigos, soy estudiante de electrónica muy novato, y necesito hacer un amplificador de audio de 1 watio con transistores, haber quien se compadece de mi y me ayuda.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (May 18, 2009)

Creo que es todo

Tantos recuerdos ....... te extraño secundaria


----------



## Siedfield (May 19, 2009)

Tengo una duda sobre el circuito que dio jose y es si acaso el potenciometro de volumen va conectado = que en los A.O. osea como idvisor de tensión en la salida ?
gracias saludo.


----------



## Cacho (May 19, 2009)

Siedfield dijo:
			
		

> ...si acaso el potenciometro de volumen va conectado...como idvisor de tensión en la salida ?



Como divisor de tensión, sí. Pero no a la salida, sino a la entradadel circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Siedfield (May 21, 2009)

Hola buenas bueno queria ver si me aclaran una duda es que yo implemente un circuito amplificador pero con A.O. y bueno mi profesor me dijo que el pot. de volumen va en la salida no el la entrada por el simple hecho q en la entrada se generaria ruido indeceado por el pot. que se amplificaria igual y que a la salida esa señal de ruido no se amplificaria 
bueno la pregunta es ¿si eso es correcto? igual lo ise en protoboard y resulto ser sierto


----------



## Cacho (May 21, 2009)

Siedfield dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas bueno queria ver si me aclaran una duda es que yo implemente un circuito amplificador pero con A.O. y bueno mi profesor me dijo que el pot. de volumen va en la salida no el la entrada por el simple hecho q en la entrada se generaria ruido indeceado por el pot. que se amplificaria igual y que a la salida esa señal de ruido no se amplificaria
> bueno la pregunta es ¿si eso es correcto? igual lo ise en protoboard y resulto ser sierto



Lo que hiciste es un PREamplificador. A ese le ponés el potenciómetro a la salida y va a... ¡la entrada del amplificador!.
Lo de meter ruido el pote... Depende de cómo esté hecho el diseño.
Si es por el ruido que mete al girar el cursor, entonces tenés que cambiar el pote porque está destruído.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2009)

Siedfield dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas bueno queria ver si me aclaran una duda es que yo implemente un circuito amplificador pero con A.O. y bueno mi profesor me dijo que el pot. de volumen va en la salida no el la entrada por el simple hecho q en la entrada se generaria ruido indeceado por el pot. que se amplificaria igual y que a la salida esa señal de ruido no se amplificaria
> bueno la pregunta es ¿si eso es correcto? igual lo ise en protoboard y resulto ser sierto



Tu profesor te ha dicho cualquier cosa....y probablemente vos has armado el circuito de la misma forma   
Es una estupidez grande como un edificio colocar el potenciómetro de volumen a la salida, y si te ha dicho eso...habría que mandarlo a estudiar de nuevo. Además, hay formas correctas e incorrectas de conectar el pote a la entrada para que no produzca ruido, que por otra parte...si el pote hace ruido, es que está malo, roto o el circuito tiene un error patológico de diseño.

Podés publicar el esquema que has usado con todos los valores de los componentes? Digo, para que veamos si podemos ayudarte...

Saludos!

*EDITO:*
Oooppss! Perdón Cacho...no vi tu respuesta! Eso me pasa por dejar las cosas a medio escribir para continuar media hora después...


----------



## Cacho (May 21, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Perdón Cacho...no vi tu respuesta!...


No hay drama. Siempre está bueno corroborar la opinión propia con la de alguien que sabe... y bastante.

Y Siedfield, si posteás el esquema como dice EZ, va a ser mucho más fácil encontrar la vuelta de lo que planteás.

Saludos


----------



## jahdennys (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola a todos, quiero armar un amplificador de audio pero primero quiero simularmo en el proteus pero el ECG188 y 189 no existe en librería, por cual podría cambiarlo, y tambien otra pregunta R5 es muy pequeña..?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

Probá con un BD135/7/9 y un 136/8/140.
Deberían andar bien.

Los TIP29/30 o algunos de sus primos también debería funcionar.

Y en general, cualquier par de transistores de media potencia (encapsulado TO220 o similar) tiene que trabajar más que bien ahí. Hasta me arriesgaría a decir que con los BC327/337 funciona (exigidos...).

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola.

ECG188 -> BD509, BD515, BD517, BD519, BD525, BD527, BD529
ECG189 -> BD510, BD516, BD518, BD520, BD526, BD528, BD530

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jahdennys (Jul 16, 2009)

Gracias lo voy a probar, espero me sirvan para el circuito que quiero armar...


----------



## fercho_525 (May 11, 2010)

Hola, he armado el circuito de jose miguel, el que está a color con los 3 bc548, solo que no se escucha bien, como que sube y baja el volumen y tiene mucho ruido, ademas, cuando reduzco todo el volumen en el reproductor, se escuchan como pulsos de ruido
gracias


----------



## victorxxx (Jul 3, 2010)

en esta pagina 

http://www.juventudtecnica.cu/Juventud T/ideas/electronica/paginas/amplificador.html 

encontre un amplificador con 3 transistores trate de simularlo en proteus lo malo es que no me sale ganancia ahi envio la simulacion que hice no me doy cuenta de ningun error...alguna aclaracion se agradece


----------



## jol45 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola Victorxxx

Probe el Circuito, y funciono en el Proteus 7 que uso.
Adjunto Archivo, espero que puedas habrirlo.
Me parece que el problema puede ser en la coneccion de los transistores de salida (Par Complementario) donde el de mas arriba (Q2)  es NPN con el emisor dibujado hacia abajo y el de abajo (Q3) es PNP con el emisor dibujado hacia arriba. Para dar vuelta el dibujo del transistor puedes usar el comando Y-MIRROR.

        Saludos


----------



## christian sanchez (Jun 9, 2011)

hola, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, pero de que impedancia debe de ser la bocina que se le conecta a la salida del amplificador???
espero pornta respuesta gracias =)


----------



## Electronec (Jun 10, 2011)

Lo pone bien claro.

En el mensaje #2 ......8Ω.
En el mensaje #9 ......4Ω.

Es cuestión de mirar bien .

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 11, 2011)

aqui dejo a su consideracion este esquema de un amplificador a 5w,saludos

dejo a su consideracion este esquema de 1w con c.i y transistores con fuente simetrica, saludos

dejo a su amable consideracion los siguientes esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 21, 2011)

otro esquema a su consideracion con transistores,saludos


----------



## cfuentes (Ago 8, 2011)

Buen día para todos.
Soy estudiante de electrónica y me eh diseñado un metrónomo a mi gusto. 
el caso es que me parece que a la salida, el parlante suena pasito.
quisiera ver un pequeño amplificador para poder conectarlo.

mil gracias por todo.

Carlos.

PD: el circuito se alimenta de 6VDC


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2011)

En mi experiencia personal te recomendaría buscar un amplificador integrado y montar el circuito típico.
Con transistores solo me han traído dolores de cabeza, bueno, algunos hasta iban bien, pero fueron los menos.


----------



## cfuentes (Ago 9, 2011)

Scooter, mil gracias por tu respuesta.

podria implementar un amplificador con LM386???


este amplificador lo tome del foro y quisiera saber si lo puedo implementar igual pero a 6V









https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2011)

cfuentes dijo:


> Buen día para todos.
> Soy estudiante de electrónica y me eh diseñado un metrónomo a mi gusto.
> el caso es que me parece que a la salida, el parlante suena pasito.
> quisiera ver un pequeño amplificador para poder conectarlo.
> ...



Hola Amigo, Bienvenido, bueno... es necesario saber como generas la señal para reproducir acusticamente, en base a eso vemos como ayudarte.-


----------



## cfuentes (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola Gudino Roberto, gracias por interesarte;

el metrónomo inicialmente es un 555 configurado como astable, su salida la eh puesto a un contador MOD-4 (cuenta de 0 a 3),de tal modo que cuando este en cero el contador, un circuito combinacional me energice otro 555 a una frecuencia determinada y cuando el contador este en otro estado (1, 2 ó 3) me genera de igual forma una frecuencia diferente; en otras palabras, genero sonidos distintos, 

eh probado con un amplificador LM386 y me ah dado un buen resultado.

les agradezco su interés, pero creo haber solucionado el problema gracias a su ayuda.


por otro lado si alguien se interesa en mi metrónomo me lo comunica, ya que hay varios foros en los que construyen metrónomos pero no te dan la referencia de tiempo que en mi caso en la negra, es muy útil en la música.

Atte.: Carlos fuentes


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2011)

Si es para la salida de una onda cuadrada basta con un transistor en conmutación; no hace falta un amplificador como tal.


----------



## cfuentes (Ago 12, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Si es para la salida de una onda cuadrada basta con un transistor en conmutación; no hace falta un amplificador como tal.



lo intente pero no me dio los resultador esperados!!


----------



## Vick (Ago 30, 2011)

Exacto si no puedes guardar o imprimir es que tienes una versión DEMO, el proteus es de pago, así que no se pueden dar enlaces a lugares de descargas ilegales.

PD. paso este tema el foro de software de simulación y diseño...


----------



## jonyelectro (Nov 17, 2011)

hola a tods los foristas!le hago una consulta,el esquema de los 3 tr bc548 que posteo jose sirve como preamplificador??si alguien tuviera algun previo transistorizado se les agradeceria mucho la informacion..       muchas veces vi en algunos bfles potenciado caseros que los vendian en la calle,tienen un bc548 resistencias y hasta con control de tonos  solo con algunos tr y R y tienen un sonido impresionante pero jamas supe como hacerlos,,,por ahora esa es mi consulta gracias por su tiempo!!!!!!desde ya G
Ver el archivo adjunto 18148

disculpen ese link ni idea como se pone,solo uso repuesta rapida,ni idea como sacarlo,es raro por que corto el post mio le faltan letras solo dice g,pid disculpas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2011)

asi se pone usando los cuadrillos que están en esta ventana,cuando estas escribiendo 
Ver el archivo adjunto 18148


----------



## hanton (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola a todos que potencia necesita ese amplificador para ser exitado ? y entregue el watts gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 15, 2011)

Error!!!!! no hace falta potencia si no nivel de señal en mV!!!! tal como esta con menos de 100mV llegarias a plena potencia, pero con 6V y 8ohms estas en el orden de los 600-750mW


----------



## hanton (Dic 15, 2011)

jajajjaja perdon tienes toda la razon  entonces se podria axitar con un microfono dielectr ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 15, 2011)

habria que probar que resultados da,


----------



## 14matias13 (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola, arme el amplificador que lleva los 3 transistores NPN, pero no me funcionó. Estoy sacando la entrada de una radio chica, con un cable mini-plug y de 2 salidas rca.

En lugar de utilizar resistencias, en algunos casos (como la de 680K) usé potenciometros, ya que no cuento con dicha resistencia. Ademas, tengo conectados 3 capacitores en paralelo para crear el de 47uF.

Estoy empleando un parlante que es de 4ohm, puede ser eso?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 15, 2011)

El de tres transistores es un brutal multiplcador de beta, pero más que nada es un amplificador de tensión y tal como esta solo puede manejar unos poco mA en la salida con una impedancia alta del orden de los 5k mínimo el parlante es un cortocircuito por eso no funiona y pero 4 ohm.

En pocas palabras no es un esquema de potencia


----------



## 14matias13 (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, gracias por responder a mi inquietud panda, tengo otra pregunta, ya arme el amplificador que funciona con un altavoz de 8 ohm posteado aquí, pero, puede emplearse uno de 4 ohm en lugar de 8 para ese circuito? que sucede si utilizo uno de mayor o menor impedancia? no tengo bien en claro esto y por eso todavia no lo probé..

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2011)

No se exactamente a cual te referis, pero basicamente siempre hay que respetar la impedancia de saldida indicada en el esquema y en el caso de un equipo comprado la indicada por el fabricante.

Cuando se baja la impedancia a la mitad la corriente a circular sera el doble,  por lo tanto la potencia que deben soportar transistgores y resisencias se ve aumentado al doble para lo cual fue diseñado, llevandolo al limite, tema por el cual se dañan los amplificadores, desde uno chiquito a uno enorme y en casos de equpos grandes que utilizan fuente partida, se llevan con ellos los parlantes conectados.

Si tu circuito marca 8 ohm solo ponle esa impedancia, nunca menos


----------



## 14matias13 (Dic 16, 2011)

Ah, bien.. entiendo.

Voy a ver si tengo 2 parlantes de 4 ohm y los contectare en serie para ver que pasa, luego posteo como me fue.

Saludos


----------

